# Vampire Makeup for dark skinned people.



## Dr Morbius (Jan 12, 2006)

I thought you are supposed to look dreadful!


----------



## Dusza Beben (Sep 27, 2006)

Blinky may be able to help. She's a makeup artist among other things.
Send her a PM!

Blinky

DB


----------



## Fiyero (Oct 25, 2005)

Dr Morbius said:


> I thought you are supposed to look dreadful!




Very funny,I mean it looks like crap.


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2007)

Hi, I was just wondering what kind of make-up you are using to get the effect you wanted.... DB was right I might be able to help you. Alot depends on how you perpare your skin before the top make-up ? How long do you think you will be wearing the makeup? Are you allergic to anything?

Like Latex, gease piant? adhesives stuff like that?


----------



## Fiyero (Oct 25, 2005)

No, I am not allergic to anything at all, It should look as close to the pictured makeup as possible. I would be wearing this makeup in a two hour musical and the cast party afterwards, proabably about six hours altogether.


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2007)

Dear Fiyero: Here is what you should buy some  Lq. Latex from this company, I know their products are safe, Then apply some when you get it. To your the under side of your wraist the sensitive area, leave this on for as long as you plan to wear it on your face. ( But If you should have problems TAKE IT OFF RIGHT AWAY !!!. This test allows you to tell how long you may be able to wear the latex before it starts to become uncomfortble.) also you can play with the colors and see what you are going to look like.

now for the make up> gease piant make up ths makeup is also safe and is thicker then lq. makeup it holds better too. and you can pick from the colors listed. after you have applied the latex to your face for Halloween. ( becareful not to get the latex in your hair or eyebrows. ( apply a tiny-tiny dab of vasoline to your hair line where the latex comes in contact to hair, use a cotton shawb rub in.) To apply the make up you can use make-up sponges bought at any Drug store. and get a small baby power too non- frangrance to apply after you have the make up on , to set your make-up and to keep it from shining on you. a light dusting of baby power should do it. here is a link for  Blood Have Fun And Good Luck if you need me just Yell!!!! 

I dont know how much you will need but Fangs one container of each color should be enough. and if you want contact for your eyes I have a sorce for that too!! But they are pricie...$60.00 per pair.
 contact lens

*** If you need more then 1 coat of latex to lighten your skin tone DONT put baby power on between layers of latex ***** you may need a couple of coats of latex to lighten your skin the way you want it.


----------



## Fiyero (Oct 25, 2005)

Thank you! I will try this!


----------



## Lurks in the shadows (Mar 12, 2005)

You could try looking around FXWarehouse for make-up and ideas.
Personally, I love Skin Illustrator make-up, but I don't know if it will lighten you up _that_ much.
You could ask Thea, the owner, she's very good at answering questions and helping her customers.


----------

